# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  کتاب Beginning Programming with Python for Dummies

## twinkle

*Beginning Programming with Python for Dummies*  پایتون  یک زبان برنامه نویسی بسیار قدرتمند و پویا است که در طیف وسیعی از دامنه  های کاربردی استفاده می شود. برخی از ویژگی های کلیدی آن عبارتند از: Syntax  بسیار واضح و قابل خواندن، شیء گرایی ذاتی، بیان طبیعی کد رویه ای. بعلاوه  ویژگی های پیمانه ای بودن کامل، پشتیبانی از مدل سلسله مراتبی، بررسی خطا  مبتنی بر استثناء و ماژول ها به راحتی در C، C++‎، Java، R و زبان های .NET نوشته می شود. علاوه بر این پایتون از سبک های کدنویسی مختلف پشتیبانی می کند که عبارتند از: تابع گرا، دستوری، شی گراء و رویه ای. اگر شما هرگز از Python استفاده نکردید یا در برنامه نویسی تازه کار هستید، کتاب Programming with Python For Dummies یک منبع مفید محسوب می شود که شما را به سمت موفقیت هدایت می کند. *سرفصل ها :* *Part 1: Getting Started with Python*  CHAPTER 1: Talking to Your Computer  CHAPTER 2: Getting Your Own Copy of Python  CHAPTER 3: Interacting with Python  CHAPTER 4: Writing Your First Application  CHAPTER 5: Working with Anaconda *Part 2: Talking the Talk*  CHAPTER 6: Storing and Modifying Information CHAPTER 7: Managing Information CHAPTER 8: Making Decisions  CHAPTER 9: Performing Repetitive Tasks  CHAPTER 10: Dealing with Errors  *Part 3: Performing Common Tasks*  CHAPTER 11: Interacting with Packages  CHAPTER 12: Working with Strings CHAPTER 13: Managing Lists  CHAPTER 14: Collecting All Sorts of Data CHAPTER 15: Creating and Using Classes  *Part 4: Performing Advanced Tasks*  CHAPTER 16: Storing Data in Files CHAPTER 17: Sending an Email *Part 5: The Part of Tens* CHAPTER 18: Ten Amazing Programming Resources  CHAPTER 19: Ten Ways to Make a Living with Python CHAPTER 20: Ten Tools That Enhance Your Python Experience CHAPTER 21: Ten (Plus) Libraries You Need to Know About 


دانلود کتاب
منبع: هیوا شبکه

----------

